# [Sammelthread] Civilization: Beyond Earth



## ParaD0x1 (13. Oktober 2014)

[size=-1]Willkommen zum Sammelthread für
"*Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth*"[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*Release:*_..............24.10.2014
_*Plattform:*_........................PC
_*Entwickler:*_......FIRAXIS GAME
_*Publisher:*_..............2k GAMES

*Systemanforderungen:*
[size=-2]
*Minimum:*
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista SP2/Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo (1,8 GHz) oder AMD Athlon X2 64 (2,0 GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GiByte RAM
Grafik: AMD/Ati HD3650 (256 MiB), Nvidia 8800 GT (256 MiB) oder Intel HD3000
DirectX: Version 11
Festplatte: 8 GByte freier Speicher
Sound: DirectX-9.0c‐kompatibel

*Empfohlen:*
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista SP2/Windows 7
Prozessor: 1,8 GHz Quadcore-CPU
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GiByte RAM
Grafik: AMD HD-5000-Serie, Nvidia GT(X)-400-Serie
Grafik(Mantle): AMD HD-7000-/Rx-300-Serie 
DirectX: Version 11
Festplatte: 8 GByte freier Speicher
Sound Card: DirectX-9.0c‐kompatibel
[/size]




*Was ist Civilization eigentlich?*

Civilization ist ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel, aufgebaut auf einer Hexa-Feld-Welt, mit dem Ziel, seine eigene
Zivilisation als stärkste / schlauste in der Welt zu behaupten. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen, gab es jeher immer
verschiedene Wege, beispielsweise ein Forschungssieg, ein Kultursieg oder ein Kriegssieg. 
Somit verfolgt Civilization ein relativ nahen Grad an Realität was Siegesvorstellungen betrifft, da man auch über
die Diplomatie gewinnen kann und somit ein Handelsimperium, bis hin zu einem Kriegsimperium, alles erschaffen kann.


*Besonderheiten gegenüber den Vorgängern*

Sid Meier's Civilization (CiV): Beyond Earth ist der aktuell 6. Ableger der Serie und bietet wie sein 
etwas älterer Ableger (Alpha Centauri) nun endlich wieder ein Teil der Serie, welcher sich fremde Welten widmet. 
Experimentale und futuristische Gebäude, Einheiten und Aliens dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen. 

Nachdem die Menschheit in dem Vorgänger "CiV:V" eine weltweite Katastrophe auslöste, war die Zeit auf der Erde abgelaufen
für die Menschheit und private Organisationen/Länder machten sich auf zu neuen Planeten. 
Diese Länder/Organisationen bestehen aus 8 sogenannten "Sponsoren", die ihre Expedition zur neuen
Welt finanzieren werden. Diese Auswahl bietet von Anfang an verschiede Boni, wie einst in CiV:V die Nationen es auch boten. 
Wenn man sich dann für einen Sponsoren entschieden hat, beginnt die Reise zu einem neuem Planeten.

_Passender Trailer zu diesem Aufbruch:_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtYWqE55s24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tech-Web*

Eine der großen neuen Änderungen ist das Tech-Web.
Diese Forschungsübersicht ist nämlich nicht mehr wie in älteren Teilen als Forschungsbaum aufgebaut, sondern ist jetzt Spinnennetzartig angeordnet.
Diese Änderung lässt eine von Anfang an geplante Spezialisierung zu, und verläuft nun nicht mehr, wie in den alten Teilen, Gradlinig. 
Zudem haben die Hauptforschungsprojekte noch weitere Unterforschungsprojekte. 
Diese untergeordneten Projekte bieten dem Spieler weitere Upgrades/Verbesserungen zu der vorherig ausgewählten Technologie.
Zudem geben bestimmte Unterprojekte sogenannte "Affinitätspunkte". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Affinitäten*

Affinitäten bezeichnen sozusagen die Ideologien die man als Spieler anstreben kann.
Von diesen Affinitäten gibt es 3 Stück.. _Harmony (Harmonie)_, _Supremacy (Überlegenheit)_ und _Purity (Reinheit)_.
Harmony:
Die Menschen passen sich dem Ökosystem an
Purity:
Die Menschen bleiben in reiner Form und verändern sich nicht in ihrer Genetik
Supremacy:
Die Menschen entwickeln sich durch Cyborg-System weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Thread under construction)​


----------



## LudwigX (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

Hallo,
dann sind wir schonmal mindestens zu zweit .
Ich habe es mir allerdings bei GMG vorbestellt. Mit Gutschein habe ich da nur 37,50€ bezahlt. 

Ich bin auf die Neuerungen gespannt. Am Release WE werde ich versuchen möglichst viel online zu spielen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

Wollte ich zuerst auch da machen, finde aber die Hülle so schick, das ich sie unbedingt haben wollte 

Habe das gleiche vor! 
Freue mich alleine schon drauf, das man nicht von Anfang an weiß wo die Reise hin geht, weil es eben nicht einfach in der normalen Reihenfolge läuft -> "Antike .. ja ok gleich Mittelalter, wie lang denn noch zur Renaissance" usw ... 
Habe früher schon Alpha Centauri sehr ausführlich gespielt, hoffe es ist ein guter geistiger Nachfolger


----------



## Fexzz (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

Wer sich noch nicht sicher ist: Civ-"Legende" SBFMadDjinn hat auf YouTube schon jede Menge prerelease-Spiele hochgeladen mit verschiedenen Nationen (bis Runde 250), man sieht dort schon 'ne Menge vom Gameplay


----------



## RedVapor (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich freue mich schon drauf. Bwstellt ist es schon.
Alpha Centauri fand ich auch spitze.


----------



## BertB (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

alpha centauri war eins der besten civs,
vor allem das system für die kombination von chassis, reaktor, waffe, panzerung zur erstellung sämtlicher einheiten nach eigenem geschmack war top,
das düstere setting ebenfalls: "demon boil mind worms","locusts of chiron"
allein schon die namen der alien viecher waren sau gruselig, 
davon, dass sie die gegner psi-mäßig paralysieren, und dann im gehirn brüten mal abgesehen
"vendetta upon you!" ist einer meiner pc-spiel lieblingssprüche

civ 4 fand ich am allerbesten,
bin gespannt


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

Naja, noch ein paar Tage und wir dürfen es erfahren wie es wird 
Ich hoffe auf eine würdige Fortsetzung, und das es keine so schlimmen Anfangs-Bugs gibt.
Und sie nur das beste aus CiV:V übernehmen

PS: Baue den Thread jetzt mal zum Sammelthread um


----------



## Fexzz (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CiV: Beyond Earth*

Spionage wird endlich wieder groß geschrieben. Man kann nun bis zu 50% der gegnerischen Bevölkerung einer Stadt ausradieren unter anderem.  Freu mich schon auf Lan-Games


----------



## ParaD0x1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ach da gibt es soviel neues was man austesten kann und will! 
Ludwig, die erste Runde die wir zusammen spielen wird so chaotisch ^^


----------



## azzih (14. Oktober 2014)

Bin ja auch großer Civ Fan. Spiel Civ5 immer noch ab und an Abends mit nem Kumpel im MP. Hoffe diesesmal auf ne optimierte Engine, bei CIV5 die Ladezeiten (Spielstart, Hauptmenü) sind nervig lang und die Disconnects und Aufhänger des Spiels nerven. Und natürlich auf Verbesserungen im Spieldesign, gerade der Techtree in Civ5 war suboptimal und die späteren Zeitalter gingen zu schnell und waren nicht so reizvoll wie der Anfang bis Renessaince.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Neue News von PCGH: Civilization: Beyond Earth - Cinematic-Intro "The Chosen" des Strategiespiels

Finde das Intro wie immer gelungen!


----------



## mosare (16. Oktober 2014)

Weiss einer, ob Beyond Earth im MP besser sein wird als CIV 5? CIV 5 hat im MP immernoch zuviele Schwächen, leider.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. Oktober 2014)

mosare schrieb:


> Weiss einer, ob Beyond Earth im MP besser sein wird als CIV 5? CIV 5 hat im MP immernoch zuviele Schwächen, leider.


 
Ich würde im ersten Gedanken sagen, dass es genau die gleichen Schwächen übernehmen wird .. Da es ja auf die gleiche Engine beruht.


----------



## mosare (16. Oktober 2014)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Ich würde im ersten Gedanken sagen, dass es genau die gleichen Schwächen übernehmen wird .. Da es ja auf die gleiche Engine beruht.



yeap, habe leider die gleiche Befürchtung


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hoffen wir auf das beste! :/
Aber ich habe gute Hoffnung das es besser funktionieren wird! 

Ich und Ludwig werden die erste Runde am Releasetag gemeinsam starten, dann kann man ja sehen wie gut das klappt


----------



## mosare (16. Oktober 2014)

Was den MP echt fast unspielbar macht, sind die "simultaneous turns", was die Kämpfe zu einem "wer klickt zuerst" Festival macht! Ich hoffe schwer, dass sie aus den Fehlern gelernt haben und dies im BE nicht mehr so sein wird.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (16. Oktober 2014)

Affinitäten und Tech-Web mal zum Startpost hinzugefügt


----------



## RedVapor (21. Oktober 2014)

Drei Tage noch ☺
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Oktober 2014)

Mantle ist offenbar ab Launch dabei, ich bin ja begeistert.


----------



## azzih (21. Oktober 2014)

mosare schrieb:


> Was den MP echt fast unspielbar macht, sind die "simultaneous turns", was die Kämpfe zu einem "wer klickt zuerst" Festival macht! Ich hoffe schwer, dass sie aus den Fehlern gelernt haben und dies im BE nicht mehr so sein wird.


 
Das finde ich ja noch einigermaßen okay. Was nervt ist die verbuggte Lobby, ständige Verbindungsabbrüche, manchmal bleibt das MP Spiel auch einfach nach dem Turn stehn und geht nicht weiter. Dazu gefühlte 10 Minuten bis der Startbildschirm mal geladen hat. Achja und Mitspieler die einfach in den ersten Turns schon leaven, weil ihnen ihre Position nicht gut genug ist oder ähnliche Firlefanz-Ausreden. Der MP in Civ5 macht zwar viel Spass, die Technik ist aber immer noch Katastrophe. Hoffe stark im neuen Teil gibts ne gescheite Engine und fähige Programmierer.


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Oktober 2014)

mosare schrieb:


> Was den MP echt fast unspielbar macht, sind die "simultaneous turns", was die Kämpfe zu einem "wer klickt zuerst" Festival macht! Ich hoffe schwer, dass sie aus den Fehlern gelernt haben und dies im BE nicht mehr so sein wird.


 
Was hindert dich daran diese aus zu stellen?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Was hindert dich daran diese aus zu stellen?


 
Das frage ich mich allerdings auch, grade. Wenn man mit einem Freund gegen KI gespielt hat war das durchführen der Züge, zeitgleich, immer eine Zeitersparnis.
Wer das nicht wollte konnte es doch ausstellen.


----------



## RedVapor (21. Oktober 2014)

Wird mein erstes Mantle Spiel. Mal schauen ob meine 7870 und der FX6300 profitieren.


----------



## BertB (21. Oktober 2014)

bei civ gehts doch eh nicht um die fps,

wie lange dauert die runde der KI spieler 
ist das hauptproblem


----------



## mosare (22. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich allerdings auch, grade. Wenn man mit einem Freund gegen KI gespielt hat war das durchführen der Züge, zeitgleich, immer eine Zeitersparnis.
> Wer das nicht wollte konnte es doch ausstellen.


 
Ja, ist auch richtig so. Nur wenn man Online gegen andere Spieler spielt, würde es ohne viel zu lange dauern. Es gibt zwar auch noch den "Hybrid" Modus, nur dieser funktioniert leider auch nicht 100% so wie er sollte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bei civ gehts doch eh nicht um die fps,
> 
> wie lange dauert die runde der KI spieler
> ist das hauptproblem


 
Bei langen Partien wurden bisherige Civs aber auch zunehmend krass ruckelig, da kann das schon helfen.


----------



## RedVapor (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Prozessor entlastet wird sollte er doch mehr Ressourcen für die KI haben oder?


----------



## BertB (22. Oktober 2014)

das wäre natürlich nett


----------



## JimSim3 (23. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige was bei Civ V die Runden so lang gemacht hat waren die Stadtstaaten... Da hat jeder Stadtstaat so lange gebraucht wie eine ausgewachsene Zivilisation.

Die Stadtstaaten gibt es so aber in BE gar nicht mehr... Das dürfte die Wartezeit zwischen den Runden schon eklatant verkürzen.


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

ich dachte, es gäb wieder was vergleichbares

"...die Stadtstaaten sind kleine Nebenkolonien aus Landekapseln..."
Civilization Beyond Earth Test: Ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit
zitat steht unter dem dritten bild

von mir aus könnten sie die stadtstaaten weglassen

aber alle civ bisher kamen bei großen karten, vielen civs und fortgeschrittenem spiel an einen punkt, wo man zwischen zwei runden relativ lang warten musste


----------



## JimSim3 (23. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ich dachte, es gäb wieder was vergleichbares
> 
> "...die Stadtstaaten sind kleine Nebenkolonien aus Landekapseln..."
> Civilization Beyond Earth Test: Ein großer Schritt für die Menschheit
> ...


 
Naja, so halb. Die Landekapseln sind Handelsstationen. Die beanspruchen nur ein Feld, haben keine eigenen Einheiten und man kann mit denen halt handeln... Wenn man nicht mit denen handelt verschwinden sie halt wieder (oder man kann sie auch vorher angreifen...). Da sie aber weder eigene Einheiten haben noch schießen können brauchen die auch keine eigene KI.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Großen / Riesigen Karten war meiner Meinung nach die enorme Anzahl von Stadtstaaten. Wenn man es unverändert lässt 20 bei Groß und 24 (oder noch mehr?) bei Riesig.... Die haben ewig gebraucht... Teilweise länger als alle anderen Zivilisationen zusammen. Die einzelnen Zivilisationen brauchten meiner Meinung nach eine überschaubare Zeit pro Runde (die aber natürlich auch zunehmend länger brauchten....)

Ich glaub durch die Einsparung der Stadtstaaten KI spart man sich schon mal ne Menge an Wartezeit ein... Aber um 1Uhr sind wir schlauer.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wie gern ich doch morgen keine Uni 8 Stunden hätte .. -.-

Aber Post kommt ja eh erst immer gegen 14 Uhr, von daher 

@RundenZeit: Wird denke ich stark verbessert worden sein, eventuell deswegen wurden die Stadtstaaten durch lediglich einzelne NPC's ersetzt. könnte ich mir vorstellen
Denke mal das "Stadtstaaten" im eigentlichen Sinne als Alien-Rasse evtl auftreten könnten in kommenden DLC'S


----------



## Fexzz (23. Oktober 2014)

Freunde von mir zocken schon, Spiel scheint schon seit 'n paar Stunden auf gewissen Seiten verfügbar zu sein :/


----------



## huepfdohle (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier kann man sehen wann es wo freigeschaltet wird.

Und nun habe ich zwar morgen frei, muss aber morgens noch zum Arzt. Doofe Welt!


----------



## JimSim3 (24. Oktober 2014)

Es läuft. 

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit, man sieht sich dann im nächsten Jahr...


----------



## BoomerXY (24. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir läuft es mit 1980x1080 120 Hz nur im Fenster, Vollbild kann ich die Auflösung überhaupt nicht auswählen, wiedermal 40 Euro rausgeschmissen.

Ich weis ich gehöre zu den 0,01% der Usern die ein Strategie - Spiel mit einem 120 Hz Monitor spielen und habe es nicht anders verdient.  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=780668&d=1414166188&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## S754 (24. Oktober 2014)

Heute das erste Mal gespielt, meine Zusammenfassung und Eindruck vom Spiel:

Wieder mal ein netter Benchmark gekauft 
Ansonsten keine Kaufempfehlung meinerseits. Vielleicht irgendwann um 5€ bei einem Steam-Sale.
Bin etwas enttäuscht und das als begeisterter Civ 5 Spieler.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal gespielt, meine Zusammenfassung und Eindruck vom Spiel:
> 
> Wieder mal ein netter Benchmark gekauft
> Ansonsten keine Kaufempfehlung meinerseits. Vielleicht irgendwann um 5€ bei einem Steam-Sale.
> Bin etwas enttäuscht und das als begeisterter Civ 5 Spieler.


 
Begründung? Was stört dich den im Vergleich zu Civ 5 so heftig das du das Spiel so heftig negativ abstrafst?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Oktober 2014)

Installiere grade das Spiel, mal schauen ob sich das Vorbestellen gelohnt hat. 
Sieht ja eher mau aus was hier so steht .. 

Aber ich bin optimistisch 
Und boah ist das lange her mal ne CD wieder in den Händen gehabt zu haben


----------



## Nottulner (24. Oktober 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal gespielt, meine Zusammenfassung und Eindruck vom Spiel:
> 
> Wieder mal ein netter Benchmark gekauft
> Ansonsten keine Kaufempfehlung meinerseits. Vielleicht irgendwann um 5€ bei einem Steam-Sale.
> Bin etwas enttäuscht und das als begeisterter Civ 5 Spieler.



Finde es schade das du das Spiel so abstrafst. Finde es an sich ganz gut vor allem was es echt komplexer geworden und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## S754 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hätte mir ganz einfach mehr erwartet, vor allem mehr innovatives. Als Add-On ist es ganz gut, aber definitiv kein neuer Vollpreistitel!


----------



## BertB (24. Oktober 2014)

naja, dann warte ich wohl noch,

schon civ 5 liegt mir nicht so sehr,
wenn das jetzt doch sehr ähnlich ist, dann hab ich zeit


----------



## JimSim3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hm, nach dem anfänglichen Hoch irgendwann im August (Yeah! Ein neues Civ! Mit Aliens!  ) hatte sich bei mir im letzten Monat schon etwas die Ernüchterung breit gemacht, nach dem ich etliche Videos und Streams von Civ: BE angesehen habe. Ich hab mich dann auch erst am Donnerstag Abend dazu durch gerungen es noch fix vor zu bestellen... Ich hatte dementsprechend also nicht die höchsten Erwartungen an das Spiel. Nach meiner ersten kleinen Runde (episch und riesige Map zum Warm werden natürlich...  ) Mein kleines Fazit:

Zunächst das Positive:
+ Nur noch... eine... Runde - Das Gefühl immer weiter spielen zu wollen, nur noch schnell noch eine Runde zu spielen, weil dann das Gebäude X in Stadt Y fertig ist, die Wissenschaftler eine neue Forschung ausspucken, die Kultur einen neuen Wert hervorbringt etc. bleibt absolut erhalten. Es ist halt ein Civ.
+ Das Technologie-Netz im Gegensatz zum Baum ändert alles. Durch das Tech-Net gibt's es eine viel größere Taktische Tiefe als bei Civ V. Dadurch, das man von Anfang an die Forschung an sein Spielstil anpassen kann, kann man wesentlich konzentrierter auf einen Siegtyp hinarbeiten. Schon frühe Entscheidungen (bspw. geh ich so schnell wie möglich auf die Spionage? Oder hol ich mir erst andere Forschungs/Produktions/Kultur-Boni) können das Spiel maßgeblich beeinflussen. Allerdings braucht so viel Freiheit auch etwas Gewöhnung... Bis ich hier meinen optimalen Weg raus gearbeitet habe, wird's wohl noch ein wenig dauern. 
+ Das Baukasten-Prinzip der Einheiten finde ich sehr praktisch. Je nach Spiel (kämpfen meine Einheiten in Gruppen oder eher alleine? Muss ich gegen eine Masse von Einheiten kämpfen oder gegen wenige verschanzte? Welche Einheiten sollen sich auf das knacken von Städten konzentrieren? Wie sieht das Gelände aus? etc.) kann ich meinen Einheiten unterschiedliche Boni geben. So fängt man unweigerlich an Kampftaktiken anhand der Truppen-Boni zu entwickeln bzw. wählt die Truppen-Boni anhand der aktuellen Gefechtsposition.
+ Durch die unterschiedlichen Forschungsmöglichkeiten, Spionage-Missionen, Truppen-Boni, Affinitäten und besonders durch die Orbital-Ebene sind eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Möglichkeiten für die Kriegsführung gegeben... Beballer ich den Gegner ziemlich offensichtlich aus dem All oder schick ich im bloß Miasma in die Stadt bis er mir den Krieg erklärt? Oder Nutz ich den Orbit lieber um meine Einheiten von einem Fleck der Karte zu einem anderen zu teleportieren und somit einen verheerenden Überraschungsangriff zu starten? Oder nutze ich meine Spione um die gegnerischen Städte zu klauen? Die Möglichkeiten und Strategien sind Vielfältig.

Kategorie "Meh":
-+ Rundenzeit war eigentlich durchaus in Ordnung. Trotz 500 Runden auf episch mit einer riesigen Map sind nur die letzten ~20-30 Runden etwas zäh geworden. Gefühlt deutlich fixer als bei Civ V, aber wie immer... es könnte noch besser sein. 
-+ Grafik... Hm... Ja gut, Aliens und so... fremde Planeten... Muss halt anders aussehen. Und irgendwie sieht es ja auch echt schick aus... Nur leider kann ich anhand der Grafik nie erkennen ob das jetzt Tundra, Ebene oder Wüste ist, oder was das Feld mir jetzt für Rohstoffe erzeugt. Irgendwíe ist's schick, irgendwo verstörend anders, aber irgendwie auch ziemlich unübersichtlich. Und irgendwie hat man das Gefühl "das muss besser gehen". Aber naja... 

Das Negative
- Ich glaub die KI ist ziemlich sch... schlecht. Wenn man nicht selbst für nen bisschen Aktion sorgt, kommt da nicht viel. Bezeichnent, dass ich meinen Sieg-Quest vollenden konnte, ohne das mir jemand den Krieg erklärt hat. So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe ist das auch relativ unabhängig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, nur muss der Spieler auf Apollo stressen, sonst rennen die NPCs mit ihren dicken Cheater-Bonis davon...
- Ich würde es mit dem reinen Civ V (also ohne Gods & Kings und Brave New World) vergleichen... Das Grundgerüst ist da, es ist nicht schlecht, aber da ist eindeutig noch Luft nach oben. Der Grund warum ich lange Zeit mit dem Kauf von BE gerungen habe... Es wird noch 1-2 Addons brauchen, bis BE die Genialität von Civ V Complete erreicht.

Ist es 50€ Wert? Naja, ich bin mit gedämpften Erwartungen ran gegangen und bin mir bereits jetzt sicher, das ich sicherlich 100 std.+ an Spielzeit bekommen werde. Für mich ist es die 50€ also durchaus Wert gewesen. Wem Civ V allerdings nicht gefallen hat... Ich glaub dem wird auch BE nicht gefallen... Dafür sind sich die Spiele nun doch zu ähnlich. Und wer wie ich ein Fan von Civ V Complete ist wird wahrscheinlich seine Freude haben, aber bereits nach dem ersten Spiel sehnsüchtig auf Addons warten, die das Spiel noch ein Stückchen besser machen. (Und zum lieben Gott für eine bessere KI beten....)


----------



## LudwigX (25. Oktober 2014)

Es wundert mich ein wenig, dass du auf episch "nur" 500 Runden gebraucht hast.
In meiner ersten Partie hab ich mir etwas Zeit gelassen und auf schnell ca. 300 Runden gebraucht (Schwierigkeit Mercury)

Von den Möglichkeiten her finde ich, dass man wenigstens genauso viel machen kann wie in Civ V complete. Es gibt z.B. für fast jedes Gebäude noch ein kleines Mini Upgrade zum Auswählen.

Was sie auf jeden Fall noch ändern sollten sind die Handelsrouten: Man kann in jeder Stadt jetzt bis zu 3 Routen einrichten. Wenn man mit vielen Städten spielt muss man andauernd die Handelskonvois neu einstellen, was auf Dauer einfach nur nervt.

Den Truppenbaukasten würde ich nicht überbewerten. Die Rollen der Einheiten sind klar definiert und lassen sich auch durch die Boni nicht verändern.


MMn hat man mit dem Tech-Web eine gute neue IDee eingefügt, leider hat die einen Haken: Man bekommt fast alle Affinitätspunkte durch das Techweb. Und die Einheitenstärke ist direkt an die Affinität gekoppelt. 
Die beste Taktik steht damit leider schon fest und ist relativ eintönig: Die wichtigsten Dinge erforschen und dann so schnell wie möglich Affinitätspunkte sammeln. Gerade die KI auf den niedrigeren Stufen kann man dann ganz einfach wegfegen.

Was mich auch etwas stört ist, dass das Techweb nicht begrenzt wird. Ich dachte man müsse sich für eine Sache entscheiden und würde damit zumindest einige Boni der anderen Affinitäten verlieren. Ich kann aber z.B. voll auf die Auslöschung der Aliens gehen und mir die dementsprechenden Einheiten holen, kann denen aber auch das Upgrade verpassen, dass sie vom Miasma +10 pro Runde geheilt werden


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2014)

Wer spielt denn hier alles mit Mantle? Erfahrungen?


----------



## JimSim3 (25. Oktober 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Es wundert mich ein wenig, dass du auf episch "nur" 500 Runden gebraucht hast.
> In meiner ersten Partie hab ich mir etwas Zeit gelassen und auf schnell ca. 300 Runden gebraucht (Schwierigkeit Mercury)



Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut... Es ist sogar "schlimmer"... Sogar max. 450 Runden. Der letzte Autosave war Runde 441.
Die Siege sind halt ziemlich schnell zu erreichen wenn man Null gestört wird... Und ich hab sogar noch nen paar Extra-Runden gedreht (sicherlich min. 30-40 Runden noch gewartet bis ich auf den Sieg gegangen bin)



> Von den Möglichkeiten her finde ich, dass man wenigstens genauso viel machen kann wie in Civ V complete. Es gibt z.B. für fast jedes Gebäude noch ein kleines Mini Upgrade zum Auswählen.



Stimmt. Die Quests hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Schöne Sache! Schafft es einem ein Stück Freiheit vor zu gaukeln. 



> Was sie auf jeden Fall noch ändern sollten sind die Handelsrouten: Man kann in jeder Stadt jetzt bis zu 3 Routen einrichten. Wenn man mit vielen Städten spielt muss man andauernd die Handelskonvois neu einstellen, was auf Dauer einfach nur nervt.



Ich hatte am Ende 8-9 Städte mit jeweils 3 Handelsrouten... War eigentlich okay. Klar, gefühlt jede Runde ein-zwei Handelskonvois. Aber sooo nervig fand ich das nicht. War aber natürlich auch auf episch... Auf Standard mag das schlimmer sein.



> Den Truppenbaukasten würde ich nicht überbewerten. Die Rollen der Einheiten sind klar definiert und lassen sich auch durch die Boni nicht verändern.



Klar, aber man kann ein wenig variieren.  Das ist so wie die Quests für die Gebäude oder das Tech-Web. Man hat das Gefühl von Freiheit. Mir reicht das. 



> MMn hat man mit dem Tech-Web eine gute neue IDee eingefügt, leider hat die einen Haken: Man bekommt fast alle Affinitätspunkte durch das Techweb. Und die Einheitenstärke ist direkt an die Affinität gekoppelt.
> Die beste Taktik steht damit leider schon fest und ist relativ eintönig: Die wichtigsten Dinge erforschen und dann so schnell wie möglich Affinitätspunkte sammeln. Gerade die KI auf den niedrigeren Stufen kann man dann ganz einfach wegfegen.
> 
> Was mich auch etwas stört ist, dass das Techweb nicht begrenzt wird. Ich dachte man müsse sich für eine Sache entscheiden und würde damit zumindest einige Boni der anderen Affinitäten verlieren. Ich kann aber z.B. voll auf die Auslöschung der Aliens gehen und mir die dementsprechenden Einheiten holen, kann denen aber auch das Upgrade verpassen, dass sie vom Miasma +10 pro Runde geheilt werden


 
Ja, die Affinitäten... Eigentlich eine sehr schöne Idee, aber mit der Umsetzung hadere ich auch noch ein wenig und das die Affinitäten einen Optimalen Tech-Web-Weg vorgeben. Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass ein Mischen von Affinitäten momentan absoluter Quatsch ist. Wenn ich gewinnen will, geh ich X 0 0 / 0 X 0 / 0 0 X. Ich fände es gut wenn das mischen von Affinitäten deutliche Vorteile bringen würde, schließlich muss ich auch mehr Punkte investieren... Aber naja. Das kommt dann vermutlich im Add-On?



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn hier alles mit Mantle? Erfahrungen?


 
Leider keine AMD-Karte im Rechner.


----------



## BertB (25. Oktober 2014)

richtig interessant werden eh vermutlich dann diverse mods


----------



## RedVapor (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiel mit Mantle. Läuft sehr gut bisher und das mit nem fx6300 HD7870.
Hab aber DX11 noch nicht getestet. Von daher hab ich keine Ahnung wieviel das bringt.


----------



## Fexzz (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich werd mit dem Spiel nicht wirklich warm. Glaube das hat was mit dem Interface zu tun. Was für ein Clown bei Firaxis hat sich denn bitte gedacht "Hey, wir führen nun ein Techweb ein, lasst uns mal 98% der Icons im Techweb IN GRAU MACHEN.

Allgemein das ganze Interface sieht zwar schön aus, ist aber alles in allem "clumsy". Die Gebäudeliste in der Stadtinfo ist imo VIEL zu groß (also die Boxen für die einzelnen Gebäude) und dass man bei Abschluss einer Produktion in einer Stadt nicht mehr sieht was grade fertig gestellt wurde ist für mich ein Rätsel.

Der Contact Victory is auch irgendwie fragwürdig, wenn mans drauf anlegt kann man wohl auf "Quick" zwischen Turn 100 und 140 schon gewinnen.

Naja, dass die Civ Spiele in ihrer Grundfassung immer eher durchschnittlich sind und erst mit den Addons anfangen zu scheinen ist ja nichts neues. 

Edit: Auf Reddit hat wer auch schon Religionen in den Dateien gefunden...mal gucken was da noch raus wird. Könnt natürlich auch sein, dass das Überbleibsel von Civ 5 sind, da die Spiele ja in der selben Engine laufen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Oktober 2014)

was mich am meisten nervt ist der bug mit der nativen Auflösung bei 120hz Monitoren (nicht auswählbar im borderless windowed modus (aka Fullscreen) ) und das auf meinem 4k Monitor die UI nicht passend skaliert und man keine Optionen hat die Skalierung ingame selber anzupassen (oder ich bin blind) wodurch Schriften doch sehr klein werden 

ansonsten könnte es durchaus etwas knackiger sein, den kuschelkurs der npc fraktionen kann ich bisher größtenteils bestätigen, auch wenn ich in einem durchgang alle fehlende agressivität nachgereicht bekam ... ~ bei rund 150 war fast jede fraktion mit mindestens 2 anderen fraktkionen im krieg O.o


----------



## Lotto (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin auch eher enttäuscht.
Die Änderungen, abseits von anderen Grafiken und Namen, sind mir einfach zu gering. Das man nun am Anfang sein Raumschiff zusammenstellen kann und damit flexibler bei den Startbedingungen ist als mit Nationenvorgaben ist zwar anders, aber im Endeffekt hat das kaum einen Effekt. Zudem konnte ich mich mit Nationen immer mehr identifizieren als mit den quasi NoName-Staaten jetzt.

Dann scheint das Spiel nicht ganz balanced zu sein. Hab nun schon 5 Spiele hinter mir und jedes mal dauerhaft mit der Gesundheit im Minus. Ich hab echt bei den letzten beiden Spielen alle Entscheidungen, Werte,... zugunsten von Gesundheit gefällt/vergeben und trotzdem bin ich nicht im Plus.
Und die KI schummelt selbst auf den niedrigen Stufen, wo sie es eigentlich nicht sollte. Es kann wohl schlecht sein, dass eine KI mit zwei Städten, wo die Hauptstadt neidriger ist als die drittgrößte Stadt des menschlichen Spielers mit vier Städten, schneller Militäreinheiten bauen kann als der Mensch.

Dazu kommt dann noch das absolut nervtötende Miasma. Klar am Ende kann es, wenn man denn entsprechend forscht, postiv auf die eigenen Truppen wirken, aber in der Phase wo es entscheidend ist nervt es einfach nur. Gerade am Anfang wenn man keine 20 Bautrupps hat oder mal ein paar Satelitten ins All schiessen kann ist es einfach nur absolut nervtötend.
Das zweite: wenn man mit der Alienbrut auf Konfrontation geht schneidet man sich damit ins eigene Fleisch, weil man sich selber schwächt und der Gegner ja keine Militärausgaben hat, super durchdacht. Die Aliens aber sind meist in solche Masse vorhanden, dass man die einfach auslöschen muss um überhaupt Platz für seine Städte zu bekommen.

Hatte schon gedacht, dass es ein wenig anders wär als Civilization, aber so ist es echt nur ne Mod. Und die verbesserte Grafik sieht man eh nicht, da man eh rausgezoomt spielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab die Demo jetzt auch mal gespielt und kann den Punkten von Lotto und anderen eigentlich nur zustimmen.

Die KI hat sich selbst auf höster Stufe extrem passiv verhalten, die Aliens treten in rauen Massen auf, dagegen waren wüttende Barbaren in Civ V ja noch an einer Hand abzählbar. Dazu kommt das die Aliens sowieso zimlich witzlos ist, die haben nie meine Städte angegriffen, sind eigentlich nur sinnlos in der Landschaft rumgezogen und mit dem Schallzaun hat sich die Geschichte mit den Aliens sowieso erledigt.
Lediglich beim Gründen von neuen Städten stellten sich die Aliens als äußerst nervige Angelegenheit raus, aber ehr weil die in einer solchen Masse auftraten das man außerhalb des eigenen Siedlungsgebiets fast schon kein Feld mehr bewegen konnte ohne auf Aliens zu treffen.

Das Miasma war auch äußerst nervig. Teilweise waren ganze Gebiete alle 2-3 Felder mit Miasma verseucht.
Das Interface wirkt leider auch zimlich undurchdacht. Wie schon angemerkt wurde ist in der Stadtansicht jetzt nicht mehr ersichtlich was eigentlich grade gebaut wurde, aber auch sonst geizt das Spiel immer wieder mit wichtigen Infos.
Auch genervt hat mich das man durch den einheitsfarbbrei schnell mal den Fenster verlassen Button übersieht.

Die Massen an Handelsrouten störten auch extrem und waren der Balance abträglich, somal man mmn. viel zu früh Handelsrouten aufbauen kann und diese einfach nur abartig heftige Boni bringen.

Denke daher das ich momentan nicht das Spiel kaufen werde, es hat mir eindeutig zu wenig Alleinstellungsmerkmale gegenüber Civ V und ist leider ganz besonders bei der Balance eine Katastrophe.
Vieleicht kauf ich es sobald das erste oder auch zweite Addon dazu raus sind mal als Bundle.

Im momentanen Zustand jedoch, nein Danke, da spiel ich lieber Civ V weiter.


----------



## huepfdohle (27. Oktober 2014)

Interessanterweise gibt es auch einige Dinge die mich an dem Spiel unglaublich nerven. Da wären z.B.:
- TechWeb: viel zu schwierig zu sehen was Gebäude, Wunder, Einheit etc. ist; farbliche Hervorhebung ist unbedingt nötig (gibt schon eine Mod dafür, aber trotzdem)
- Stadtübersicht schlecht geordnet: viel zu große Gebäudeliste; zu große Icons, die auch nicht selektiv abschaltbar sind
- Handelsrouten sind viel zu stark
- keine Möglichkeit Stadtwachstum zu verhindern; ich weiß dass viele es aufgrund von "Realismus" bevorzugen, aber ich *HASSE* es! v.a. in Verbindung mit den internen Handelsrouten; man ist gezwungen maximal auf Health zu gehen mit Techs und Virtues

Gerade der letzte Punkt macht mich wirklich irre. Und trotzdem... ich bin wieder angefixt. Die Sucht ist da. Ich vergesse die Zeit, mein Abendbrot, meinen Kaffee, sogar Müdigkeit und Hunger fühlen sich wieder ganz anders an.  Nur noch... eine... Runde...


----------



## Fexzz (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Traderouten sind echt unglaublich nervig. a) Viel zu stark und b) werden das am Ende einfach SO unglaublich viele - das ist so unübersichtlich. Hab als Faktion gespielt die +2 Handelsrouten für die Hauptstadt hat und hatte ingesamt 13 Städte. Durch eine Quest hab ich zusätzlich +1 Traderoute pro Stadt bekommen, also 3 pro Stadt und 5 für die Hauptstadt. Das sind 41 Traderouten, die man alle paar Runden wieder neu rumschicken muss -.-

Dass man Stadtwachstum nicht mehr verhindern kann stört mich auch, auch wenns hier wirklich nicht so schlimm ist, da negative Gesundheit hier im Spiel wirklich kein Problem sind

@huepdohle: Wo gibts denn die Mod für das Techweb?


----------



## huepfdohle (27. Oktober 2014)

Steam - Civilization: Beyond Earth - Workshop - Colorful Tech Web


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2014)

huepfdohle schrieb:


> Steam - Civilization: Beyond Earth - Workshop - Colorful Tech Web


 
Und das war für die Entwickler so schwer das fablich so zu unterteilen. Manchmal fragt man sich was die während der Entwicklung eigentlich machen.


----------



## Lotto (28. Oktober 2014)

So ich hab gestern ein Spiel hinter mir gebracht, wo ich tatsächlich mit der Gesundheit dauerhaft im hohen postiven Bereich lag. Zudem hatte ich auch keinerlei Probleme mit Miasma, obwohl ich überhaupt nix entfernt habe. Hab einfach nach den Siegbedingungen für "Transzendenz" gespielt, d.h. voll auf "Harmonie" und keinerlei Aliens angegriffen. Das Spiel wird dadurch um einiges einfach als wenn man auf "Vorherrschaft" oder "Reinheit" geht. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die eigenen Städte auf dieser Schiene recht leicht einzunehmen sind. Aber gegen KI-Gegner ist das eh nicht so wichtig.
Dann durfte ich noch feststellen, dass 1/3 meiner Bautrupps auf nem fremden Kontinenten herumirrten (hatte mich schon gewundert wo die alle sind ). Der baue "Straße-nach"-Befehl bugged immer noch teilweise rum (es wird behauptet man könne keine Straße bauen obwohl es geht). Also in der Automatik für die scheint auch/immer noch der Wurm drinne zu sein.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad mein viertes Spiel zu Ende gespielt...das Spiel hat wirklich noch ein paar enorme Flaws.

Die einzigartigen Einheiten für die jeweiligen Affinitäten sind VIEL zu stark. Ich bin in meinem Spiel stumpf Harmony gerusht um den Xeno-Schwarm zu kriegen, der zum Zeitpunkt als ich ihn bekommen hatte ungefähr 24 Stärke mehr hatte als alles andere was die Gegner zu bieten hatten. 

Der Contact-Victory kann in ungefähr 100-140 Turns erreicht werden (auf Quick) mit 'nem guten Start, was selbst für Quick viel zu schnell ist. (Als Vergleich: In Civ 5 hatte man auf Quick um Turn 140 grade mal die "Science Lab"-Gebäude.)

Mal gucken ob Firaxis da noch was dran dreht aber derzeitig ist das Spiel für MP total ungeeignet aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Rolk (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte bisher nur ~3h zocken, aber ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Das einzige was wirklich auffällig ist und stört ist das man praktisch unbehellicht vor sich hinbauen kann. Eine Herausforderung sieht anderst aus...


----------



## RedVapor (29. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand schon das EQAA unter Mantle ausprobiert? Bin diese Woche leider im Urlaub abwr sobald ich zurück am Rechner bin werde ich den neuen Treiber installieren und Mantle mal ausgiebig gegen DX vergleichen.


----------



## Lotto (29. Oktober 2014)

Heute wieder etwas komisches gehabt, ka was das war.
Duell gegen KI. Ich 6 Städte, er 1 (!). Also klare Sache, war auch im Tech meilenweit vorne. Plötzlich kommt die Meldung. Stadt xyz verloren. Mitten in meinem Territorium, weit weg von der Grenze, ist plötzlich eine meiner Städte in seinem Besitz. Ohne feindliche Einheit irgendwo, ohne Angriff, ohne Kriegserklärung, ohne gar nichts. Die Stadt hatte auch noch volle TP. Ok dacht ich mir, hat er das irgendwie mit nem Spion gedeichselt. Die nehm ich wieder ein. Militär draufgeschickt, werde ich gefragt ob ich der Nation den Krieg erklären will? Mhh also wenn mir ne Stadt genommen wird, egal wie das nun geschehen ist, dann seh ich das schon irgendwie als Kriegserklärung. Von daher find ich das irgendwie total merkwürdig. Wenn es so gewollt ist, dann ist es auf jeden Fall ziemlich undurchdacht.

Dann ist mir in dem Spiel noch aufgefallen: wenn man auf keine Siegquest hinarbeitet (also bis auf Herrschaft), dann macht die KI auch nichts. Arbeitet man aber auf eine Siegquest hin, oh Wunder hat die KI plötzlich in derselben Runde wo man diese beginnt denselben Fortschritt bei dieser Quest. Ja ne is klar.

Und auch Abkommen mit der KI sind ziemlich einseitig. Gegenseitig "Offene Grenzen" anbieten ist ja noch ok, aber ansonsten bietet die KI immer nur Handel an die total lächerlich sind und immer nur einen begünstigen: die KI. Da kann man eigentlich schon automatisch auf ablehnen drücken.

Wie das genau mit der Diplomatie geht ist mir auch schleierhaft. Gestern in einem Spiel niemanden angegriffen und auch ansonsten auf alle Forderungen eingegangen. Hab Grenzen geöffnet, hab Rohstoffe für nen offenen Gefallen verschenkt, hab meine Grenzen nicht weiter in seine Richtung ausgedehnt. Und trotzdem erklärt mir die KI plötzlich ziemlich früh im Spiel den Krieg.


----------



## Lugior (1. November 2014)

Ich kann die Auflösung nicht höher als 1280x1024 stellen. Eigentlich sollte mein Monitor aber 1920x1080 machen.
ist ein Asus VE278HE an einer R9 290. Die 144Hz Bildwiederholrate erkennt er...
Hat jemand nen Tipp was ich machen muss?


----------



## RedVapor (3. November 2014)

Also das Techweb find ich richtig gut. Spionage ist so auch effektiver. Das Setting find ich gut. KI ist sicherlich verbesserungswürdig aber Spass macht es trotzdem. Die Gesundheit ist halt schwer zu kontrollieren, vorallem wenn die eigenen Alienschwärme beim Nachbarn vorbei schauen ☺
Bisher konnte ich mich aber nicht dazu durchringen das Spiel mal mit DX11 zu starten. Daher keine Ahnung wieviel Mehrwert Mantle jetzt bringt. Wo finde ich eigentlich den In Game Benchmark?


----------



## Atent123 (3. November 2014)

Kann das Spiel kein Full-HD oder warum kann ich das nicht im Vollbildnodus wählen?


----------



## Dre (6. November 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Ich kann die Auflösung nicht höher als 1280x1024 stellen. Eigentlich sollte mein Monitor aber 1920x1080 machen.
> ist ein Asus VE278HE an einer R9 290. Die 144Hz Bildwiederholrate erkennt er...
> Hat jemand nen Tipp was ich machen muss?


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch. Allerdings erst beim 2ten Spielstart. Da ich ne Radeon mein Eigen nenne, ging ich dazu über, einfach beyond_earth_mantle.exe zu starten, da klappt alles super.


----------



## Atent123 (6. November 2014)

Lotto schrieb:


> Heute wieder etwas komisches gehabt, ka was das war.
> Duell gegen KI. Ich 6 Städte, er 1 (!). Also klare Sache, war auch im Tech meilenweit vorne. Plötzlich kommt die Meldung. Stadt xyz verloren. Mitten in meinem Territorium, weit weg von der Grenze, ist plötzlich eine meiner Städte in seinem Besitz. Ohne feindliche Einheit irgendwo, ohne Angriff, ohne Kriegserklärung, ohne gar nichts. Die Stadt hatte auch noch volle TP. Ok dacht ich mir, hat er das irgendwie mit nem Spion gedeichselt. Die nehm ich wieder ein. Militär draufgeschickt, werde ich gefragt ob ich der Nation den Krieg erklären will? Mhh also wenn mir ne Stadt genommen wird, egal wie das nun geschehen ist, dann seh ich das schon irgendwie als Kriegserklärung. Von daher find ich das irgendwie total merkwürdig. Wenn es so gewollt ist, dann ist es auf jeden Fall ziemlich undurchdacht.
> 
> Dann ist mir in dem Spiel noch aufgefallen: wenn man auf keine Siegquest hinarbeitet (also bis auf Herrschaft), dann macht die KI auch nichts. Arbeitet man aber auf eine Siegquest hin, oh Wunder hat die KI plötzlich in derselben Runde wo man diese beginnt denselben Fortschritt bei dieser Quest. Ja ne is klar.
> ...


 
Ja Spione können anderen Spielern Städte klauen auch Hauptstädte am ende habe ich allen KIs ihre Hauptstädte weggenommen ohne Kriegserklärung.


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2014)

Muss ja schon irgendwie sagen das ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Es wirkt für mich wie ein Civ5 mit neuen Texturen.
Die KI ist noch immer saudämlich oder bekommt auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden unfaire Vorteile. Handel und Diplomatie sind noch immer so ausgebaut wie der Flughafen Berlin und die Einheiten fühlen sich auch einfach gleich an. 
Es sind ein paar mehr nette Features dazugekommen aber irgendwie ist mir das einfach zu wenig. Selbst die Texte der KI sind ein und dieselben. 
Naja mal gucken wie es in 4 Jahren ist, wenn dann die dreihundert DLC's und Addons rausgekommen sind.


----------



## Transpirat (8. November 2014)

Auf der Seite vom Publisher heißt es. Das man nur im Fenster Modus mit 144hz spielen kann.
Hat bei mir dann auch mit 144Hz funktionert.
Problem Running Civilization: Beyond Earth in Full-Screen – 2K Support


----------



## BertB (8. November 2014)

toll,
dann geht wieder kein crossfire


----------



## BertB (27. November 2014)

habs jetzt mal angezockt, 
gefällt mir soweit gut

bin noch relativ früh,
ca runde 400 in marathon


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2014)

Sagtmal, geht es nur mit so oder kam bisher echt kein einziges Update?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. November 2014)

Im späteren verlauf diesen Monat noch, soll der Patch mit der 144Hz Unterstützung


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2014)

Ich hoffe der Patch bringt auch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. November 2014)

[GAMEPLAY] 
• Implementing additional bug fixes for quests. 
• Implementing modified quest rewards based on game speed and which turn they were received in. 
•	Revisiting difficulty level scaling. Increasing difficulty when playing on Apollo. 
• Implementing balance pass on Health system (penalties, bonuses). 
• Adjusting certain Virtues for balance. 
• Implementing overall unit balance pass (strength, production and strategic resource cost, affinity level requirements, location on tech web). 
• Implementing leader/sponsor trait balance pass (Kozlov, Barre, Rejinaldo, and Elodie), as well as some seeded start option adjustments. 
• Implementing Covert Ops updates and exploit fixes. 
• Implementing Trade Route balance and adjustments, including simpler UI. 
• Implementing gameplay bug fixes as reported in the community (Quests, etc.). 
• Implementing general AI improvements. 
• Adjusting Affinity reward ramping when earning Affinity from Quests. 
• Adjusting Station distribution, and arrival timing. 
• Improving AI, including energy management, tactical management, tech and victory approaches, etc. 

[ENGINE] 
• Fixing a memory leak that could potentially crash the game (mostly affected MP) 
• Correcting screen resolution problems, particularly related to the 144hz refresh rate full-screen (or lack of full-screen) issue. 
• Investigating a start-up problem where the game shuts down with an error immediately following the opening movie. 
• Investigating crash issues submitted by users, and through Steam crash reporting. 
• Adding an in-game option to disable depth of field effect for players that prefer the game without this. 

[UI] 
• Ongoing updates to in-game text, tool-tips, etc. 
• Correcting an issue where actions could be missing from embarked workers (like repairing a pillaged water improvement) 
• Adding "Completed" section to city production menu so players know what they just finished. 
• Adding advanced touch controls, gesture support, pen support. 
• Adding color icons to the tech web (categorized) with an option to disable. 
• Better inform players of approaching AI victory, and updated victory/defeat screen with additional information. 

[ACHIEVEMENTS] 
• Achievements not firing if Max Turns was set in previous games. Also investigating some other possible causes. 

[MODDING] 
• Fixing quest mod support. 
• Fixing 2D leader fall-back image support for all graphics quality settings. 

[MULTIPLAYER] 
• Fixing an issue that led to disconnects in cases of content mismatch. 
• Fixing an issue that was causing available/researched technologies after a re-sync. 
• Correcting multiple desyncs. 
• Ongoing multiplayer improvements. 
• Increasing geographic range of server browser distance filter.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. November 2014)

Naja, mit dem Patch kratzt man bei weitem nur an der Oberfläche was die Probleme und Balance von Civ: Beyond Earth angeht.
Denke auch das viele der Dinge die da verbessert werden müssten wohl leider wieder erst mit einem Addon angegangen werden...

Momentan verdirbt mir, neben der miesen AI, grade das übertriebene Micro und der nervige Techtree den Spaß am Spiel. Nicht nur das ich jede Runde 3-4 Handelsrouten neu einrichten muss, nein paralell dazu kommen auch noch 2-3 Sateliten die ich neu hochschießen muss.
Am Techtree selbst stört mich das man im Endeffekt doch wieder in alle Richtungen forscht und alles am Ende hat, dazu noch der Umstand das die ganzen nützlichen Satelieten kreuz und quer über das gesamte Technetz verstreut sind und man zu den besseren Exemplaren teilweise ewig hinforschen muss....

Ach weiß einfach nicht, irgendwie alles recht suboptimal an dem Spiel, da hat mir sogar das Vanila Civ 5 noch mehr Spaß gemacht und das will ja schon was heißen, bei dem Zustand wie das damals rausgebracht wurde...


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2014)

Mal abwarten wie das in 3 Jahren aussieht, vielleicht ist es dann so gut spielbar wie Civ 5.


----------



## Oozy (3. Januar 2015)

Wie gefällt euch das Spiel so? CiV 5 gefällt mir noch immer ausgesprochen gut und würde BE mal ausprobieren, wenn es mal günstiger zu haben ist.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2015)

gefällt mir gut,
besser als erwartet,

civ 5 war/ist nicht so meins


----------



## Oozy (4. Januar 2015)

Ok, ich werde die Preise mal anschauen.


----------



## Captn (12. Januar 2015)

Mein erstes Civ und ich komm nich mehr los davon. Hat auf jeden Fall ne Langzeitmotivation .


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2015)

Besorg dir definitiv nochmal Civ 5. Dann willst du BE nicht mehr anfassen


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Naja, BE hab ich mir ausschließlich wegen des Settings geholt .


----------



## Robonator (13. Januar 2015)

Dito, hatte gedacht das es ja immerhin so gut sein muss wie Teil 5... naja.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dito, hatte gedacht das es ja immerhin so gut sein muss wie Teil 5... naja.



Man muss leider sagen das es nicht mal halb so gut wie das alte Alpha Centauri ist und nicht mal an Civ 5 rankommt und das obwohl es schon nur den Eindruck macht als wäre es nur ein Scenario das auf Basis von Civ 5 geschrieben wurde. 
Mit viel Ruhm hat man sich da bei Fraxis mmn. nicht bekleckert...


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2015)

Mal gucken wie Civ5 ist, wenn BE keine Lust mehr macht


----------



## Elthy (20. Januar 2015)

Ist Civ5 den gut alleine zu spielen oder ist die KI so unfähig das es einfach keinen Spaß macht?


----------



## Hawkins (20. Januar 2015)

Gerade in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist die AI in Civ 5 ziemlich fordernd. Spaß macht das Game auch im Singleplayer.


hab Beyond Earth in dem Free Weekend mal angetestet. Es spielt sich wirklich mehr wie eine Mod von Civ 5. Ich warte noch ein paar DLC ab bevor ich  es mir kaufe. Civ 5 war auch erst nach den 2 großen DLCs richtig gut.


----------



## EGThunder (3. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

bin nun auch bei diesem Spiel angekommen und komme davon nicht mehr los.
Echt ein tolles Setting, aber ich finde es auch ziemlich schwer. Habe das erste Spiel auf leicht gewonnen und das zweite auf Standard verloren. Versuche mich nun gerade wieder auf leicht. Gibt es ggf. ein paar gute Tipps von erfahrenen Spielern, wie ich schneller voran komme? Vor allem was macht ihr mit den Aliens am Anfang?

Grüße EG

P.S. Ich spiele mit der Mantle-Version und kann bisher keine Probleme feststellen, läuft butterweich selbst mit 8x SS.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme noch ne Krise.
Das Spiel will im Mantlemodus einfach nicht reagieren.
Es startet ganz normal, aber sobald ich irgendwas klicken oder bestätigen soll, reagiert es auf nichts.
Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------

